# Hunting and class



## sally2 (23 March 2013)

I have always been interested in how the idea of class originated in England and what activities would a particular class be involved in. Is there even such a thing as class in modern England and would hunting still be seen as a hobby for the so called upper class and would people who take part in said hobby see themselves as a cut above the rest. I would point out i have no particular axe to grind with regard to hunting as a sport as i see all sport as a way for keeping people involved in team activities and the benefits that it brings to social interaction and basically keeping youngsters off the streets.


----------



## JenHunt (23 March 2013)

depends on from whose point of view really.... the media and certain political and animal welfare factions, and possibly a large portion of the general public see people who hunt as being well off, countrified, 'posh' people. 

The reality is that the majority of the hunting field choose to spend their hard earned cash on that rather than other things. 

I (a 30yo, on a basic salary of around £20k, paying a mortgage and spending nothing on very much else) hunt with members of the police and armed forces, nurses, greengrocers, teachers, social workers.... not exactly at the 'top end' of society's earners... yes there are land owners, and farmers, but they don't really make up the majority of the field at all.


----------



## Countryman (23 March 2013)

The only thing, in my opinion, that connects modern day hunting to class is that it is followed -unlike virtually all other sports- by people of all classes. Following the Hunt you have every conceivable 'class' (if there is such a thing) of person, people of every age, every class, whose only thing they have in common is that they live in that Hunt's country and live for the music of hounds. Thus these people form a community around hunting, despite perhaps being very different, which doesn't really happen in any other sport.


----------



## Irishcobs (23 March 2013)

Countryman said:



			The only thing, in my opinion, that connects modern day hunting to class is that it is followed -unlike virtually all other sports- by people of all classes. Following the Hunt you have every conceivable 'class' (if there is such a thing) of person, people of every age, every class, whose only thing they have in common is that they live in that Hunt's country and live for the music of hounds. Thus these people form a community around hunting, despite perhaps being very different, which doesn't really happen in any other sport.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^

There is a wide mix of classes in my local hunt, but I do think the general public see it as a upper class activity.


----------



## sally2 (23 March 2013)

Interesting perhaps i should point out that i have been hunting a few of times and like you spend most of my cash keeping my horses in good nick. I must admit i didnt feel i was an unwanted guest when i went but due to me being on the wrong side of 60 i have lost a bit of confidence in regards to jumping over things and my horsey activities are pretty much confined to hacking out over the stubble fields pretty much every day weather permitting. I am in the fortunate position of being nearly retired and horse riding is pretty much the only hobby i am fit enough to take part in with the exception of hunting as the old bones are brittle now and falling off tends to hurt. [all goes back to confidence] I should mention i only started riding when i was in my late forties and once i had finished with football. However i like to meet people and have fresh challenges and i found the hunting mob quite easy to get on with but you have to stay within your capabilities especially when you are the wrong side of 60. Because of my background i take some amount of stick from my friends when out for a pint or three but its good natured as men from my world just didnt ride horses it was classed as a girly hobby. I like you do not think horse riding is for the so called nobs [who ever they might be] but at my level it is for ordinary working folks with a bit [make that a lot] of spare cash to spend. Again i am fortunate enough to be able to rent land cheaply and so it isnt that expensive for me, but i do marvel at those who are on yards as that doesnt come cheap especially if you are not a high earner. So in answer  to my own question and at my humble level horse riding is not a posh hobby, however it is mostly women and that can bring its own challenges. As a total aside for interest i am from a long line of horsemen that goes back to the early 17th century but it nearly skipped past me and i didnt get the bug till after my father was gone and he was a master blacksmith so horses were always around the place when i was growing up i just seen them as pains in the arse that stopped me getting out with my mates as i had to muck the ******s out.


----------



## happyhunter123 (23 March 2013)

Countryman is right! Hunting is one a the very, very few places in the UK where you can see a complete diversity of class-from the most working class people to the most upper class people-all in one place, and all interacting with one another, joined together by a love of horse, hound and hunting.

That's not to say that there aren't some pretty posh hunts. But then there are posh tennis or golf clubs, while the majority are full or perfectly ordinary people. And I have met a few snobby idiots out hunting, but not many. One the other hand, there are some packs where if you turned up with a plummy accent you'd be a laughing stock!

It's *really* important to try and change that public perception. I blame the media. 
We have, of course, been trying for years


----------



## tootsietoo (23 March 2013)

Having just discovered Downton Abbey, and watched all three series back to back in the space of a few weeks, I have been thinking about class a bit.  Back then you were born into a class and that's how you were defined, but now I can't work out what would define your class.  Most probably earnings I guess, but then that throws together all sorts of different people into the same categories!

I feel that hunting people identify with each other much more strongly than they do with others in the same class/earnings bracket.  It is the most fantastic, friendly community to be part of.

In any case, the world is a lot more meritocratic than it used to be, people don't have much respect for titles any more I don't think, and now hereditary peerages have gone, in 100 years there won't be much left of the class system, if there is much left now.


----------



## maree t (23 March 2013)

I would consider our family as working class. We work bloody hard to keep the kids and ponies well fed !!. 
Mine only started hunting this year and we did have a good welcome from most. One nicely spoken lady did point out to my daughter that in her day she would have been sent home if she had turned up with a pony with a heart clipped in its bottom !! Lucky she didnt see the lightning strike on my sons pony 
But seriously we have been welcomed by the majority .
It is expensive but as pony club members they get a good price but dont see how they will be able to afford to go as young adults


----------



## natalia (24 March 2013)

I found first couple of seasons I did with my pack to be a little subdued, I didn't know everyone obviously and found it hard to make friends. However, now end of 5th proper season and have got lots of friends, had an awful lot of fun and think we have one of the friendliest packs around. Closing meet was a complete giggle, roll on next season. Our hunt ranges from the skint to some of the rich list and no body treats anyone any differently because of class or wealth.


----------



## livetoride (24 March 2013)

We are bonded by a love of hunting and the countryside. So-called class has nothing to do with it.


----------



## CrazyMare (27 March 2013)

Class has nothing to do with it at all. My hunt has a reputation for being posh, but it is so incredibly friendly, everyone talks to everyone else.

I have a fab photo from before the ball, with a load of us together. There is a land owner, a warehouse manager, a falconer, a vet, a student, a sculpter and a clothes designer amongst us. Some had never sat on a horse, but supported the hunt anyway!


----------



## Drakerath (1 April 2013)

Those who hunt aren't bonded by social or socio-econmic class. Think of it as more of a "Countryside Class".  As someone above said, it is more to do with being 'of the countryside' than how much money you have or if you have handles in the family.
Do you understand hounds? 
Do you love to see animals 'work'? 
Would you give other events a miss and get up at 4.30am to see dawn break and hounds at work? 
Who your parents were or the contents of your bank account couldn't be less relevant to those who go hunting.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 April 2013)

I suspect that the modern day "Class",  is actually Wealth.  There was a time I suppose,  when the two were synonymous with each other,  but since those who are "Trade",  now greatly outnumber those who relied previously,  upon trade,  and then sat back,  enjoyed the fruits of their ancestors astute ways,  and built huge gaffs,  and mostly blew the lot,  so that they may well consider themselves to be quite "County",  and they may well be,  but their position is slowly but surely,  being usurped.  Though of slow progress,  I suspect that the Class/Wealth status,  tends to be rather cyclical.

There are still those from the old and established families who hunt,  and though I can only speak from my experience,  and within my lifetime and the hunting field,  neither class nor wealth have ever clashed,  or been in anyway unwelcoming to those who would lay claim to neither.

Sport is the greatest class-leveller.  People regardless of background gather together,  with a shared passion.

Alec.


----------



## Sherston (1 April 2013)

Before the wars hunting was the preserve of the wealthy (associated with upper classes), with no minimum wage and little in the way of workers rights the chance of a working class person hunting was very slim other than farm workers - perhaps. 

These were the times that the class relationship with hunting derives from.

In modern times almost anyone can have a horse, transport it and hunt it if you are committed. And also dress yourself correctly for hunting affordibly.

I can think of no other way that I could have ever met Lords and Ladies, the wealthy and just hard workering people than via hunting? On a horse and in the hunting field as long as you act correctly and with some knowledge then being on a horse is a great leveller and crosses any divide and you can talk to anyone in the field on a level.

I can't see myself as being on the same Grouse shooting squad as them? 

So to say hunting is related to class is totally incorrect, it actually ridges class. However the antis can't see or understand this as they associate horse ownership, and dressing smartly with class.   

Sherston


----------



## Judgemental (1 April 2013)

The 1936 Hunting Ban in Germany was exclusively due to Hitler being afraid of the aristocracy.


----------



## combat_claire (3 April 2013)

The press are making a huge fuss about this BBC class test.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22000973

Interestingly when it asks about the type of people you know; the variety of social contacts I have has been largely broadened by hanging out with hunting folk. Take the short test and see what you think!


----------



## Countryman (3 April 2013)

Completely agree CC! I did the test this morning, and as I ticked the wide variety of People I know, I realised I knew most of them - and it was a whole variety of occupations - through hunting.


----------



## Lizzie66 (5 April 2013)

We were playing on this "class calculator" at work yesterday and decided it is pretty rubbish. 

The types of people were extremely restrictive and meant you either opted to pick the "nearest to" group or omitted a whole host of folks (ie you can know nurses but not doctors). 

Also apparently if you are loaded but know no-one and have no hobbies you still come up as "elite", so this puts Wayne Rooney in the same class as the Queen !


----------



## astridday (9 April 2013)

I hunt in Ireland, where I now live, and agree that it is through hunting that I have made friends with people from the most diverse backgrounds imaginable:  Policewomen, vets, doctors, teachers, plumbers, lorry drivers, farriers, farmers, painters and decorators, nurses, beauticians etc etc. The Irish don't do 'class' and nearly everyone lives in the countryside anyway, so those you hunt with are likely to be in your social circle too and your children are also likely to go to the same schools.  I wonder if the perception of class has something more to do with the hunting dress code?  We still dress the same way today as those who hunted when it WAS a class thing.  Would people still see hunting folk as 'wealthy'/'posh'/'upper-class' or whatever if everyone, including the hunt staff, followed hounds wearing cross country gear? (imagine the spectacle!)  I, personally, enjoy the ritual of donning my hunting attire on hunting mornings (but I am also aware that 'clothes maketh the man').


----------

